# What % of nett income expected for mortgage repayments



## shej (15 Nov 2014)

Hi,
Just wondering what % of a households nett income expected would be expected by banks for mortgage repayments?
Two adults, two kids, two cars
Home positive equity - two RIPs significant negative equity - RIPs coming off intetest only repayments next year? I'm expecting a significant rise in home mortgage and capital & interest mortgage on RIPs then?
Thanks


----------



## Steven Barrett (15 Nov 2014)

To get a new mortgage, with 2 kids, you'll need about €2,500 net disposable income after paying debts. 

That won't have any bearing on your current situation though, it applies to new mortgages, you already got the money. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## shej (16 Nov 2014)

Yes SB, 
My query is more related to how much of my percentage disposable income the bank would want me to payback,  when theRIPs come off interest,  I will be in serious difficulty to pay,  ie will I have enough to live on
Shej


----------



## Joe_90 (16 Nov 2014)

If your disposable income is €3,000 and they allow you €2,500 then it's 16%, if your disposable income is €5,000 it may be 50%.

It will be an amount rather than a %.


----------

